
On Data Persistence...and Confide - jkopelman
http://redeye.firstround.com/2014/01/confide.html?utm_campaign=&utm_source=t.co&utm_medium=frc.vc-static&utm_content=awesmsharetools-publisher_static&awesm=frc.vc_tT
======
read
This is a great example of challenging assumptions. One of the most valuable
lessons I learned is to look at something in its existing, boring state and
try to imagine what it's opposite would be like.

Looking for opposites seems to be a way of seeing things that are obvious and
yet that you hadn't seen.

